# B6 vs B7 s4 exhaust difference



## LesVR6 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey guys just wanted to know if an aftermarket exhaust for a B7 S4 is the same as a B6 besides the quad vs dual tips. Pipe routing different at all? Hangers position? Will it just straight bolt up. I'm asking because I want a exhaust system for my B6 that's only made for the B7. If there's a thread on this already let me know but I couldn't find it.
Thanks


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

What parts of the B7 exhaust do you like? Are those parts available for your B6?

Exhausts are just bent pipes of certain diameter w/varying bends, mufflers & resonators, but due to routing and hanger points, it gets more complicated.

Can the B7 exhaust be replicated for your B6 by collecting the important bits and having a (good) local shop fab one up for you? 

I would think the bends and hanger points are your biggest obstacles. I'm not familiar with the the undersides of the B6 & B7 to give you a solid yes/no.

Have you seen the 2 systems side by side? Have you been able to take/make any measurements?


----------

